# Classic Bikefish



## bulldog1935 (Jun 13, 2014)

I believe it's a Hetchins Spyder, definitely sporting GB South of France handlebars
The rod is a Powell, made in Chico, California, and the reel is a Shakespeare Russell, possibly marked as H-I Sportcraft.  
From Trout Hunting by Frank Woolner


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 13, 2014)

tough audience.  
The Rivendell owners group took it up, in fact, it was posted on the RBW company blog and Carsick Designs reposted it to their blog.  
Of course Grant Petersen is a fly fisherman.  
http://rivbike.tumblr.com/ 
http://carsickdesigns.tumblr.com/
(my pannier in this photo was made by Carsick)



The Fiberglass Flyrodders were cold, but they don't have an appreciation of Powell.  
The historians on Annals of Flyfishing really got into it, but mostly became a discussion of Frank Wooolner.  

I though at least somebody here would get into the GB South of France handlebars or the pedigree of that frame and gorgeous fork.  

um, don't you guys ever get outside?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

...you'd need a heavier bike to go Musky fishing.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 13, 2014)

it's perfect for Texas brook trout (endemic Guadalupe bass)


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 13, 2014)

*I like it*

It reminds me of old branch specialisimo




QUOTE=bulldog1935;355230]tough audience.  
The Rivendell owners group took it up, in fact, it was posted on the RBW company blog and Carsick Designs reposted it to their blog.  
Of course Grant Petersen is a fly fisherman.  
http://rivbike.tumblr.com/ 
http://carsickdesigns.tumblr.com/
(my pannier in this photo was made by Carsick)
View attachment 155545
The Fiberglass Flyrodders were cold, but they don't have an appreciation of Powell.  
The historians on Annals of Flyfishing really got into it, but mostly became a discussion of Frank Wooolner.  

I though at least somebody here would get into the GB South of France handlebars or the pedigree of that frame and gorgeous fork.  

um, don't you guys ever get outside?  
View attachment 155551[/QUOTE]


----------

